# New pigeon owner



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello! My name is Andrea! Im new to the forum. I have always liked pigeons but have never had the chance to own one. I am not interested in racing breeding or showing, but just to have the pigeons around as pets. I would like to have them out and and about durring the day and have them know they have a home to go to. I live in the middle east (bahrain) and I have seen people with pigeons here they have alot of races in the winter. I have a few questions if any one could help me out....

1. How do you pick a healthy pigeon? What do you have to look for?
2. As a first time owner should i get 2 pigeons or just focus on one?
3. I live in a hot country, are there any special precautions to take? (up to 45 degrees in the summer) 
4. How big should a coop be for 2 pigeons? 
5. What is the best place to put the coop?
6. What kind of pigeons should i get as a 1st timer?
7. What can i do to make them happy as possible?

I hope this isnt too much i just want to insure the health and happiness of any birds i get!
Thank you!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Some answers you are looking for:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=57013&postcount=1

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/index.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/p...or-racing-homing-pigeons-10859.html#post74792


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to PT you can get alot of good ideas & information here.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome! Enjoy our forum.


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you very much for the welcome. And thank you for the help Skyeking!


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

As much as that information was help full it still did not answer any of my questions except for the happiness one....any one have any more information on my other questions?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AndyPants090 said:


> Hello! My name is Andrea! Im new to the forum. I have always liked pigeons but have never had the chance to own one. I am not interested in racing breeding or showing, but just to have the pigeons around as pets. I would like to have them out and and about durring the day and have them know they have a home to go to. I live in the middle east (bahrain) and I have seen people with pigeons here they have alot of races in the winter. I have a few questions if any one could help me out....
> 
> 1. How do you pick a healthy pigeon? What do you have to look for?
> 2. As a first time owner should i get 2 pigeons or just focus on one?
> ...


1. a healthy pigeon is alert and bright eyed and in good weight with smooth feathers.
2. I would get at least two, they do better in pairs.male and female
3.pigeons do well in hot climates.
4. big enough for the total amount of pigeons you want, if you do not use youre fake eggs you can have more in no time.
5. facing east near the house would be good in a hot climate.
6.can not answer that for you there are too many breeds to mention. so it depends on what you want to do with the pigeons.
7. meet all their needs with quality feed, grit and oystershell, an aviary to sun in and a nest box/s, fresh water everyday and keep the loft clean everyday.pigeon like flat perches not round ones and have plenty of them.


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you spirit wings! As for answer number 6 im not looking to race breed or really do anything with them besides give them a home. Im not looking for much, but i would like to be able tolet them out so they can get their exersize and know that they wont get lost! I wont have any more then 2 pairs, i im not interested in creating a flock yet, i would luke to make sure my birds are well taken care of then i might get a few more!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AndyPants090 said:


> Thank you spirit wings! As for answer number 6 im not looking to race breed or really do anything with them besides give them a home. Im not looking for much, but i would like to be able tolet them out so they can get their exersize and know that they wont get lost! I wont have any more then 2 pairs, i im not interested in creating a flock yet, i would luke to make sure my birds are well taken care of then i might get a few more!


The best breed to fly that don't get lost very easiliy would be homing pigeons. but you have to get them young, 30 to 40 days of age and train them to a feed call and how to get back in the loft. other breeds like rollers tipplers and highflyers can be let out as well and can be settled to a loft in not really sure a few months time perhaps. and they can be older birds..homers need to young or they may just home back to their oringinal loft. Im going to assume birds of prey are not much of a problem there as they are here in the US, but only four birds can be none if you do have a bird of prey problem, flying birds in large flocks helps them to have more eyes and defense flying when a bird of prey is spotted...four birds may not flock well enough. but you may not have to worry about it if you do not have hawks about and trees they can ambush from. you're best bet is find a local who already has pigeons and ask some questions.


----------



## eddiebrown (Jun 23, 2011)

But don't rush pick slowly there must be hundreds of unique pigeon breeds each with special qualities!!!!!


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok so better to get a young homer couple! Thanks! No we dont have that problem here, people have hawks domesticly but they take them out to the desert to hunt, and i dont live near that area. Lots of free parrots around but they dont reallypose a threat. I looked around but the only people who really keep them here are either selling them to the falconers to use as catch or for racing and i havent found any racing lofts yet! Besides the fact that they are all either pakistani or bahrani local and dont speak english....hahaha! The other ones i have found are kept in DEPLORABLE conditions.....ive seen a few with dead birds laying around.....not people i want to ask advice from!


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sadly not here! Thes only about 6 pr 7 breeds that ive seen so far.....they tend to stick to the pigeons like the horses only picking local breeds and adding other breeds here and there.....i dont know the breeds all to well but ive been going around and have seen the same things over and over again, mostly racers because they are good prey for the falcons....quite sad! Animal diversity is not a feature of this country


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Homers are great, but because you have to get them young you won't know what sex they are untill they are about 4 to 6 months of age, so you could end up with three cock birds and one hen which would be a problem when they mature., so because you only want 4 then you may want to get another flying breed that is already paired and matured and buy two pairs.


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok then! Thanks alot for the help!


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Ringneck Doves as an alternative*

Andrea,

If you decide it is impractical for you to have free-flying Pigeons, a nice alternative bird might be Ringneck Doves. They are smaller than Pigeons and so are somewhat more suitable as housepets. Ringnecks come in several colors but beige and white are the most common. They tame easily and can live in a large cage indoors.

Ringneck Doves have very poor homing and survival instincts so they are not recommended as birds that you release outside like Homing Pigeons. But if you can let them fly around indoors or build them an outdoor aviary, they would like that and be safe.


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you for the advice but we would not want birds in the house....we have a cat who likes them a bit too much. He's an indoor only cat, and he only goes outside with a leash on!! I would much prefer to have birds that can see the sky...we don't have preadators around and having dogs scares off the stray cats, we also live in a villa with high walls and small bushes and trees inside of it so the birds could sit outside and be comfortable. I wondered if any one had any tips on taming the birds??


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have another question! There is a pigeon that has been visiting us almost every day for a week, he usually sleeps above the balcony door, he can fly and looks healthy and alert, but he hasnt gone home, hes always around our house, when i take the dogs out at night hes always perched some were asleep....ive been putting out water for him and have put some seeds out as well he eats and drinks and then dissapears for a while but he always comes back. He has a band on his foot but with nothing written on it as far as i can see....should i just let him be? Or try to catch him?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AndyPants090 said:


> I have another question! There is a pigeon that has been visiting us almost every day for a week, he usually sleeps above the balcony door, he can fly and looks healthy and alert, but he hasnt gone home, hes always around our house, when i take the dogs out at night hes always perched some were asleep....ive been putting out water for him and have put some seeds out as well he eats and drinks and then dissapears for a while but he always comes back. He has a band on his foot but with nothing written on it as far as i can see....should i just let him be? Or try to catch him?


because he is alone, I would try to catch him, look him over for health problems and keep him secure. post a picture of him to see what type he may be, you may beable to settle him/her to you're loft when the time comes, his or her sex maybe questionable depending. sounds like the bird picked your place to eat and roost, which is what loft kept birds do in the saftey of their loft.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he is banded then he belongs to someone, and may have gotten lost, or been released, and has no where to go. A domesticated bird isn't really safe outside on his own. I would try to catch him if possible, before a hawk does.


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Jay3 we dont have hawks here luckily! No birds of prey in this area....
Spirit wings, we are currently living on the top floor of a 12 story building, there is a door that goes from my terrace to the corridor. I have tried to coax him into there because, it would be much easier to catch him. I havent tried anything else because im sure he will just fly away and they are too smart to fall for the same trick twice! Do you have any other ideas of ow to catch him? Its all open air i have no idea what would work. I would hate to leave him because we are moving to a villa soon and i dont think other people will be as accepting of a pigeon on their balcony.....! I do have a picture of him its not great but im sure its enough!










He has a white body a mostly white tail with black specks, a black speckled head, a black beak, and red feet (if that sort of thing matters!) 
I think hes a male because he shoves his whole head in the bowl to drink! But im not sure....


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok here is a better one, I don't know if the other one is even working!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh he's beautiful. Beautiful cat too, by the way. If you locked the cat up in another room, and left that door open where he is perched, and put some seed a bit inside, do you think he would eventually come in for the seed? Or is that where you have already tried to coax him inside?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We NEVER had hawks either.....until we had pigeons around, THEY COME.....please follow advice given.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, they don't use the expression "hawk-eye" for nothing. If you have pigeons, or one is hanging around, they will spot it. Hawks are everywhere. You just probably haven't noticed them before. But it only takes a moment for them to spot a lone bird and grab him. He just isn't safe out there.


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Jay3 he does not come that close any more, he will go around to the other side to feed but i think he has seen my cat and is weary, that was the 1st day he showed up and he slept right there that night. No i am trying to coax him on the other side were he is more relaxed. 
Skyking & Jay3 no we dont have hawks at all, i like on an island in the middle east called Bahrain! We have seagulls, and some fishing birds, but the only falcons here are kept as hunters, for people who do falconing, but it can only be done in the desert and only for a few months a year ( only in the winter) season starts in november!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wish we had none here. They're terrible during the winter months.


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yea here they are no issue at all, unless you live near the desert....so any one haveany idea what breed he may be? And any ideas on catching him? Also what should i do with him if i do finay catch him?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could be some kind of roller, but can't really see enough of him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It is hard to say what breed he may be or mixed with, a lovely pigeon though. I wish you much luck in securing him, it sounds like you are doing the best you can with where you live. and yes very smart of you to know once they know you are trying to catch them one time..they get smart to that very quick. . continue to feed and water while you are there. you could leave you're contact info when you leave just in case someone else has luck or if he gets so hungry he is cathcable someone else may have some luck later.


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

If i catch him i will post a better pic....still nothing yet, yesterday i just sat outside for a few hours reading to try and ahow him i mean no hard, he sat on the ledge but didnt come down, im going to try again this afternoon because thats when he seems to get hungry.....


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

I also had a question about grit. There are no places on the island that sell it, is it possible to make my own? And what would i need to do that


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you may want to search for pet supply shops that have bird supplies, then ask for cockateil grit or even love bird grit. here is just one.

Birds century

muharraqZip/Postal code973City/Regionmanama

973-0-36307613


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hahaha online listings in this country are very unreliable. That shop has been closed for a few years now, i actually spent the day driving round, and no one had it, and 99% of the people had no clue what i was even talking about, ive been to about 6 lofts as well, non of them had any grit. So i really do need to now how to make it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AndyPants090 said:


> Hahaha online listings in this country are very unreliable. That shop has been closed for a few years now, i actually spent the day driving round, and no one had it, and 99% of the people had no clue what i was even talking about, ive been to about 6 lofts as well, non of them had any grit. So i really do need to now how to make it


I have never done it, but I guess you can boil egg shells, get some corse large sand and soak it in water with a hint of bleach, rinse it like three times, dry it, mix the two, and offer it. Or order some Online. Red pigeon grit is a good one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Found this online

1 Place concrete pieces or rocks on hard surface. Smash with sledgehammer until pea-sized pieces remain. If grit is too large, pigeons won't eat it. If it is too small, they will have to eat it constantly. (Reference 1)

2 Place pea-sized gravel in large bucket.

3 Add crushed oyster shells in ratio of one part oyster shells to three parts gravel.

4 Add crushed charcoal in same ratio as oyster shells. Sprinkle mixture with small amount of salt.

5 Stir mixture until uniform. Provide grit to pigeons in covered tray to avoid contamination from droppings. (Reference 1)
http://www.ehow.com/how_8534039_make-grit-homing-pigeons.html


Read more: How to Make Grit for Homing Pigeons | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_8534039_make-grit-homing-pigeons.html#ixzz296Cujj4T


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you so uch for your help, but today while i was driving back home i noticed a large warehouse with a sign saying pet shop and agriculture, so i decided to stop by and have a look, not only did i find the largest selection of dog, cat and other animal acsessories but i also found everything pigeon related! Vitamins, 15 or 20 types of grit, medical items, food, feeders, waterers, electrolites for their bathing water, abosoluty everythng i was looking for as there and all at cheap prices! I cannot belive i drive past there almost every day and never looked! 
But once again thank you for your help!


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Double good news today! I finaly managed to catch that pigeon that was on my balcony, thought ot in a way i liked or imagined. The door man called me about an hour ago, because i told him to watch out for that pigeon and see if he could ever grab it for me, what happened was some stupid kids at the pool saw it sitting on a chair and sprayed water at it, so it could not fly, then they went and told the doorman (thank god, because what people do to animals here is horrid) he picked it up wrapped it in a towel and brought it to me, and i have tryed my best to dry it off with out scarring it even more. I put it in the cage an covered up the sides so he will not get a chill, luckly the lowest temp tonight is around 35 so im not overly worried. I gave him food and water and will check n him 1st thing in the morning, hopefully he wll make it, im going to leave him alone tonight to recover. 

While i was drying him i had a look over, his eyes are clear and alert, his feet are clean and cherry colored, his feathers are bit tattered but i think thats more becuase if the water. He felt a little thin but otherwise looked in good health! If he has settled down i will post a picture tomorrow morning!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad you were able to find all those pigeon supplies. That's great. Sometimes we go by a place so often that we don't even notice it.
I would have kept the bird inside with temps in the 30s, and him being wet. That's cold when you're wet.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is fantastic! On both issues.


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks Jay even though I read this a little late!! This morning I came out and he was alert and awake, I've just fed him now, and am sat by his cage as we speak, he is eating heartily!! More then I thought a bird could eat actually, and he has had some water as well. 
Thank you spirit wings! He is in a temp cage now, once I'm sure he is feeling 100% I will bring him to the new house were the loft is. Here are a few pics of him


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry the last pic is on its side, i couldnt turn it for some reason! Anyways Jay i also forgot to say, since we live in a hot country the temp is the house is never above 24 degrees (and i hope you know im talking celcius Not farenheit!!!! 
I think the only thing wrong with him is he is a bit dirty.....but im sure once he settles in the new house and i offer him a tub with some water he will clean himself up!
Thank you again for all you help, i will keep very one posted and post pics when i get him settled and pick up the other birds!


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok we have named HER Mimi is a girl, not a boy, we checked her pelvic bones and did the upside down test she she proved female both times! Any news on what breed she may be?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats....she is a beauty!! She is lucky that you found her. What breeds are common there? Could she be a roller? 

BTW, when you said 35 degrees was that Fahrenheit or Celsius?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

She is a very pretty bird.


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Woodnative: Celcius! Haha i live in the middle east! The coldest it ever gets here is 15 degrees celcius! Well native breeds are just the typical rock pigeon and stock pigeons.....as for commonly sold ive only seen a few but non with similar coloring! She is mostly black and white but once i got closer i saw that she also has some purple and green shimmer around her neck, so maybe she is a cross breed of sorts? The sort of yellowy tinge around her wings is just dirt as far as i know, i dnt think she was spenting alot of time grooming herself.....but she has a stray roan feather n her left wing, red roan to be specific! Like cinnimon color!
Thank you nancybird! Hopefully within the next few days she will be moved to her perminant home and we will find her a boyfriend....!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she is a pretty pigeon. Im not sure what she is but with the leg snap-on band and the way she looks makes me think she was not a true wild but hatched in a loft or domestic situation. she could be a roller or type of other performance breed.


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

I know for sure she was a competing bird, because here durring the off season they switch out their bands. When its racing season they put the metal bands with the numbers, in off season they switch to plastic ones (i got this info from the vet when i called her yesterday) i dont know why thy do this maybe because the metal bands could burn the birds in the summer because of the extream heat? I have no clue....!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I she has a mate soon.That would be very nice.


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have spoken to some one on the forum named george simon and he thinks she is a form of tippler, the longer beak on tipplers is common here in the middle east........so i guess we have a breed! Yes i am picking up her mate and 2 more birds this weekend! So we will be all settled in! I will posts pics once we move her to her final home!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is good to know, wonder why he did not post that here? , good luck with her/him


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

No clue! Maybe he did not see the thread? Oh well! Well i didnt feed her yesterday and she ate out my hand today, but she started biting me! I didnt move my hand when she did because it feels more like a squeeze then a bite to be hinest but i have no idea why! I dont harass her, i just sit down and put my hand in the cage and look the other way. I took my hand out to put more food in it and she just started biting me, i decided enough was enought and u put some food down and let her be, i dont want to fuss over it i was just wondering why......


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok well i have done some reading and understand the whole territorial thing. So i should take her out of the cage wen i want to hand feed her not put my hand in the cage! Kind of common sense isnt it! Well tomorrow she will be in her new home so hopefully then since i will have a flight space next to it i can work on taming her a bit more once she settles in......


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Beautiful bird! Congratulations!!! Welcome to this wonderful world of pigeon and dove ownership


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some pigeons will bite anyway, even if out of their cage. I think it's their way of trying to show who is in charge. LOL.


----------



## AndyPants090 (Oct 7, 2012)

hello! sorry ive been gone for a while!! any ways Mimi is doing fantastically, she is all settled in her new home and i am going to find her a friends tomorrow morning!! hopefully they will get along well, but the breeder has told me if there are any problem and i can exchange the bird. i will post photos as soon as i get them tomorrow....


----------



## tellotio (Nov 13, 2012)

*Hi*

Happen to read your post while searching for fanciers in Bahrain!
Mimmi had definitely wandered off from someone's loft, probably in a training toss fanciers around Manama were busy last month since summer subsided.
She looks like a Pakistani or Lahore Tippler for me, that's what it is called by the Asian communities. 
Hopefully you got her a mate & few companions by now.


----------

